# Can I add a song to my clothing line's webpage without asking permission?



## MissSyeda (Jul 5, 2011)

How does it work? can I not add music from an artist?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

You're supposed to get permission before re-distributing or re-broadcasting copyrighted material.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I hate websites that play music or video when I click on a link, it's just rude.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Can I use artwork *you *create without your permission?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

absolutely not!!!!


----------



## Jmanindie93 (Apr 12, 2011)

You technically need permission. But in addition to that, music or videos that automatically play on websites have always been a huge turn off to me. Your choice though. Only my opinion.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

PositiveDave said:


> absolutely not!!!!


My question was rhetoric.


----------

